# Wrist Watch Piercing?!?!?



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 19, 2007)

I saw this on Gizmodo...very strange indeed. Would you get one?

http://modblog.bmezine.com/2007/01/1...atch-piercing/


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 19, 2007)

That piercing was my obsession for all of highschool (NOT with the watch, just a surface piercing on my wrist). I wanted one sooooooooo bad, and was planning on it for my 18th birthday

Pretty much everyone I talked to and everything I read said DONT DO IT. I guess surface piericings have a hugeeee rejection rate (meaning it will probably just get pushed out through the top of your skin over time = waste of money and probably infection.) I talked to a piercer and he said that wrist piercings and 'back of the neck' piercings have about a 70% rejection rate and it would be gone in like 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I never ended up getting it. I really did/do like how it looks though. It's unique, and I HATE facial piercings so very much. I think they totally destroy the part of your body that is looked at most, and I just feel like they look like imperfections, no matter who they're on. With the wrist piercing, I felt like I could still be pierced, without having it alter my looks in any way.... it would kind of just look like jewelry. 

Just my two cents *shrug*


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 19, 2007)

Uh....no. As soon as I saw it, my first thought was having it catch on something, banging it or another painful predicament...


----------



## labwom (Jan 19, 2007)

Gross. Hell no!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 19, 2007)

Nope. Rejection rate, plus I would probably get it caught on something.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 19, 2007)

ew. no .. I hit my watch on everything! that would be way too painful for me to handle


----------



## mistella (Jan 20, 2007)

Whoa! Yea I was thinking the same thing about it getting caught on something. ouch!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 20, 2007)

OMG OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!  What the heck is wrong with a normal watch?  For me anyway it's the strap that makes the fashion statement anyway!!!


----------



## jenii (Jan 20, 2007)

That, uh... Sort of made me wanna puke. I don't know why.


----------



## labwom (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Nope. Rejection rate, plus I would probably get it caught on something._

 
That would hurt like hell!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 20, 2007)

i can just imagine that getting ripped out.
cant handle it.
id say no.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_That would hurt like hell!_

 
Actually, I think it would be likely to be yanked out entirely.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 20, 2007)

What the...?! I'd just have to ask "What time is it?" for the rest of my life if it came down to that.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 20, 2007)

That's really dumb. I can't imagine it _not_ getting ripped out.
I'm not a big fan of piercings in general but that one might win the dumb award.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 20, 2007)

did anyone see the pierced eyeglasses?? wierd!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 20, 2007)

I saw the eyeglasses and I can't even tell they are a piercing til I saw it off... in which case it looks... a bit creepy? Yeah, I would say no to the pain but if the look is your style then whatever =0


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 20, 2007)

That has got to be the grossest website ever.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_ "What time is it?"_

 
Flavor Flav!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_That has got to be the grossest website ever._

 
Awww, I love bmezine.com. I always direct it to people who want piercings; I think the personal stories are always helpful.

However, after going there so often, I learned you can get pretty much anything done to your body that you want and that anything can be pierced. I didn't need to know all of the piercings possible


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 20, 2007)

you'd never be late, but i think that's gross. 

no offense to anyone on here who loves the piercings, but some (i.e., wrist, back of neck) are basically asking for someone to randomnly yank it out...i just think they're ugly.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

i think the idea is pretty neat. i really like piercings, but i'm not big on surface piercings at all...simply because they're just dangerous. the rejection rish is too high for me, AND like everyone's said, most surface piercings are just waiting to get snagged on something and ripped out.

my babygirl got one on her hip and it's really cute, right above her skull tattoo..but that one's a litttle safer because it's usually covered by her clothes, but your wrist? come on!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_That has got to be the grossest website ever._

 
Yeah, the grossest I saw was the man who literally had that Michael Angelo thing carved into his back. *shutters* I wanted to barf. It looked so gross .


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Yeah, the grossest I saw was the man who literally had that Michael Angelo thing carved into his back. *shutters* I wanted to barf. It looked so gross ._

 
man...one of my brothers branded x's onto his hands (he's really into the sXe thing, obviously haha) and one got infected...that was the nastiest looking scarification i've EVER seen. it looks good now, but man when it got infected...puuuuke.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_man...one of my brothers branded x's onto his hands (he's really into the sXe thing, obviously haha) and one got infected...that was the nastiest looking scarification i've EVER seen. it looks good now, but man when it got infected...puuuuke._

 
Man! It creeped out, it looked like somebody took a knife and just carved in his back. That's some craziness right there. I dont' know how your brother took that pain.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Man! It creeped out, it looked like somebody took a knife and just carved in his back. That's some craziness right there. I dont' know how your brother took that pain._

 
maan, neither do i. he's one brave mofo. he heated up the back of a steak knife blade on the stove and did them with that. yeeeouch.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_maan, neither do i. he's one brave mofo. he heated up the back of a steak knife blade on the stove and did them with that. yeeeouch._

 

Yikes!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 21, 2007)

As a professional piercer, I'm telling you right now that within a day, they're going to reach into a pocket or purse and tear that damned thing out.  Even flat ends are hard to heal, something like that is just ridiculous.

Not only that, but even though Shannon from BME posted that particular photo, I'll bet it's a fake - because no reputable piercer would attempt to put something as cheap as Claire's "jewelry" on or in a piercing at any time.  And what'd the piercer supposedly do, use a soldering iron and solder a threaded end onto the back?

Never.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_maan, neither do i. he's one brave mofo. he heated up the back of a steak knife blade on the stove and did them with that. yeeeouch._

 
That's NOT how scarification is done... and a steak knife wouldn't be sharp enough to cut the skin like that.  If someone told you otherwise, tell them they don't know what they're talking about.  Scarification is created using surgical tools that are sharp or sharper than razor blades and very maneuverable.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_That's NOT how scarification is done... and a steak knife wouldn't be sharp enough to cut the skin like that.  If someone told you otherwise, tell them they don't know what they're talking about.  Scarification is created using surgical tools that are sharp or sharper than razor blades and very maneuverable._

 
his are brands. and i know there's places that you can get brands professionally done, but he did his at home so he didn't follow any proper procedures or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brands are a type of scarification (if i'm not mistaken) but i know that the proper ones are done with surgical steel scalpals and done i a sterile environment, yeah?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeeeeouch! Not so much.  No thanks.

Aside from the aforementioned infections, rejections, and "rip out" factor, you would constantly have people reacting like we did.  All day long strangers would say, "Ewww....That looks painful.", etc.  That would get beyond annoying.


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 21, 2007)

Hell no.  I had a hard time getting the courage up to get my ears pierced! lol...yeah I'm a pussy 

At least you'd never forget where you left your watch.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 21, 2007)

I am definitely no shrinking violet when it comes to piercings, since I have 18 presently and have had 4 others I've taken out, but I can honestly say that I have never had any desire to get surface piercings because of the high rejection rate, though I have seen some that I think look pretty cool.  That particlar one, however, makes me a little squeamish.  If you've never had a piercing get snagged on something and even start to tear a little bit (for me it was my lower navel bar getting caught on a metal sink when I worked at Subway), I'm here to tell you that it is a thoroughly unpleasant experience.  As soon as I saw that picture and started considering all of the accidents one could have with it, I got a little sick.  *shiver*


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 21, 2007)

You guys also have to remember that alot of people dont get percings to have them stay in they get them just to get them and wear for a day im preety shure this person knew that they would only have the percing in for a couple days they just did it for the shock value.

Thats really the difference between a person that does piercing to fit in or just enhance something that they have or somebody that does it to stand out and get people to be shock.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh my god. Bad idea. I've had quite a few surface piercings (my sternum/cleavage, and 'sideburns'-in front of my ears), and they reject so, so fast. Can you imagine adding that weight to it?! It better be a one day thing,or...euuugghhh....


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Awww, I love bmezine.com. I always direct it to people who want piercings; I think the personal stories are always helpful.

However, after going there so often, I learned you can get pretty much anything done to your body that you want and that anything can be pierced. I didn't need to know all of the piercings possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I should corect myself, much of the pictures section has to be some of the grossest stuff ever.
I think bemzine is a great site, very informative. But wowza, like you said I don't think i needed to know all of the piercings possible.
I've seen some nasty stuff but some of those pictures made me feel physcially ill. Especially the messed up ear plugs, good lord. I'm so not a fan of plugs as it is and that stuff, ah I almost just gaged again!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I should corect myself, much of the pictures section has to be some of the grossest stuff ever.
I think bemzine is a great site, very informative. But wowza, like you said I don't think i needed to know all of the piercings possible.
I've seen some nasty stuff but some of those pictures made me feel physcially ill. Especially the messed up ear plugs, good lord. I'm so not a fan of plugs as it is and that stuff, ah I almost just gaged again!_

 
If you find the link to the past cover pictures for bmezine, you'll find some horrid, yet fascinating photos. I tend to call that page up to gross out my friends...and it always works!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 22, 2007)

All I can say.. is WHY?  LOL


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_his are brands. and i know there's places that you can get brands professionally done, but he did his at home so he didn't follow any proper procedures or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brands are a type of scarification (if i'm not mistaken) but i know that the proper ones are done with surgical steel scalpals and done i a sterile environment, yeah?_

 
The scalpels are used for scarification, the brands are usually made with specifically made-for-brands templates (everything from square sheets of surgical steel metals to rounded edges, depending on the shape of the brand).  Some also use electrocautery pens and other surgical equipment.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_You guys also have to remember that alot of people dont get percings to have them stay in they get them just to get them and wear for a day_

 
True surface piercings (the ones using the staple-shaped bars) are too expensive to only have them in for a day or so.  Play piercings and "surface" piercings (term used very loosely) with captive bead rings are the temporary ones that should only be worn for a day or less.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_I've had quite a few surface piercings (my sternum/cleavage, and 'sideburns'-in front of my ears), and they reject so, so fast._

 
I had my surface sternum/cleavage for nearly 3 years when I had to take it out due to a spider bite that became septic (staph infection).  The more common surface piercings (nape, cleavage, backs of wrists) aren't such a bad rejection rate anymore if you find a piercer that has real experience with them.  Always look for HEALED photos of these piercings to know if they were done correctly.


----------



## Silent (Jan 22, 2007)

Sweet god no, and if I was ever insane enough to get a watch permanently attached to my body, it sure as hell wouldn't be some $5 piece of crap from Claires.

Now if someone bought me a Cartier... I'd consider having that baby surgically embedded on my person


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 22, 2007)

yucky icky ick!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 22, 2007)

WTF!!!  Oh hell no!!  WHat if it get's snagged on something or someone your walking by accidently bumps into your arm!  Man people are really running out of ideas lol.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_The scalpels are used for scarification, the brands are usually made with specifically made-for-brands templates (everything from square sheets of surgical steel metals to rounded edges, depending on the shape of the brand).  Some also use electrocautery pens and other surgical equipment._

 
Yeh but again your assuming that the person who has them went to a professional to have them done.

One of my friends from a while back during a darker period in her life did all sorts of scarification/branding to herself.  Using anything from a razorblade, to a paperclip heated with a lighter and then placed on her arm to scar herself.

Yeh it wasn't anything complicated beyond simple letters and symbols, but it was scarification none the less.  Sometimes it doesn't have to be a extremely detailed piece of art, to have a personal meaning to the owner.  And isn't that what bodymodification is for anyways?  It's supposed to be signifigant, not just ink under the skin.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_And isn't that what bodymodification is for anyways?  It's supposed to be signifigant, not just ink under the skin._

 
All too true, but it SHOULD be safe.  Hell, it's your body and your life you're dealing with if you get some type of blood poisoning or infection.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

I actually think it looks pretty cool! I couldn't do it but I'd be fascinated if I saw someone on the street with it.
I've been wanting my nape done sooo so badly ever since I saw that chick with one in Romero's Land of the Dead. I just haven't built up the courage!


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 23, 2007)

piercings are very cool overall
that just looks really stupid
JMO


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 23, 2007)

I Love Modblog And Bmezine


----------



## geeko (Jan 23, 2007)

it looks and feels painful...youch! the mere thought of the piercing getting stuck on something jus sends shivers down my spine


----------



## Another Janice! (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh tears of christ...

NO WAY!!!  That is probably the worst piercing place I have ever seen/thought/heard of. 

It hurts to even look at that.  And I have been with lotsa people getting lotsa different piercings in lotsa different places through the years, but this one just takes the cake.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 29, 2007)

where does the piercing go???


----------

